# Looking for a pair of female ringneck doves



## aslan (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello, I live in Los Angeles and I am looking for a pair of female ringneck doves


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Aslan adopted two female ringnecks from me last Saturday.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a great update. Thanks


----------

